# Fleas



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 2, 2008)

I am being overan by fleas on my yard. I have 13 adult dogs on the yard. Thanks to me hauling my buddys dog in my box he spread his problem to my yard. I have never had a problem like these before. I cnt walk out side in my yard without being attacked by fleas. I dust the dogs with Bayer Complete Garden dust and around the houses as directed on the bag. The are very tolerant to the dust. I wash the dogs and pups with dawn to kill the fleas, replace the bedding and dust the houses but the come right back in. What would work the best not to hurt the dogs to spray around the yard and on the dogs to eradicate the fleas? I have 13 adult curs and 28 pups . Frontline is not cost effective for those numbers and some of the pups  are jut 2 weeks old.   what works the best to cover those number of dogs and to broadcast over a large area? thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## bombers32 (Oct 2, 2008)

I Had Them One Time Bad And Wound Up Call My Exterminator And Had Him Spray My Yard Cost $125 But It Was Worth It, Then Built Kennels And Fixed The Flea Problem


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 2, 2008)

Buy you about a case of adams flea and tick spray........... No seriously, you will need about 5 bottles...... Hose everyone down, including pups, and have an exterminator come out and spray your yard....... There really is no other way. Unless you will be able to tough it out for about another month and a half. Then the cold will kick in. You can also put some cedar out to compensate for some extra bedding. 

WIth your location, i am sure you are having a harder time than alot of us are with fleas. My battle this summer has been ticks. No fleas on the yard or dogs....... But ticks have been a huge pain this year.


----------



## pbyles (Oct 3, 2008)

Use a spray for the yard that has an IGR


IGR is short for Insect Growth Regulator. IGR acts as Birth Control for Fleas. It is a protein that works on the developing flea eggs and larvae and stops fleas from developing to maturity so they cannot reproduce.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 3, 2008)

pbyles said:


> Use a spray for the yard that has an IGR
> 
> 
> IGR is short for Insect Growth Regulator. IGR acts as Birth Control for Fleas. It is a protein that works on the developing flea eggs and larvae and stops fleas from developing to maturity so they cannot reproduce.



EXACTLY what he said.  Th epoison will not kill a flea in their coccoon in the ground.  The IGA will keep them from hatching.  It may take a couple weeks before your problem is over too.


----------



## BuckGA (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Bayer Tree and Shrub insect spray from Lowes. It has the same active ingredient as what Advantage has which is Imidicloprid I have been using that for some time and it has been extremely effective. It is safe for the dogs as well if you want to spray some on them. You can get enough to treat all of your dogs several times for about $20 to $25.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. I will try the adams spray and spray the yard with an IGR. Can't way for a freeze here. Ive had little problems with ticks this year. But the fleas are hard on pups.


----------



## dunmoving again (Oct 3, 2008)

I have not had any problems with my kennel,I spray down once at the start of summer with'TRIAZICIDE'.I have 6 runs with friends that come over with their dawgs to train.
 I would throw out the bedding,spray Adams in the houses,then TRIAZICIDE every where else,years ago I had a few in the house,used TRIAZ.....no more fleas,spiders ,,,or any other crawly thing


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2008)

The Bayer shrub and tree in a spray should work..


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't had a flea problem here since early summer. The flies were getting so bad I started using Bug Blocker sold at tractor supply and other places that sale equine products. I spray the dogs a couple times a week to keep the flies off and haven't seen any more fleas. It kills fleas ticks and roaches along with the flies.Let us know what you do and how well it works.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 3, 2008)

I appreciate all the information. I will let you know what I do and what seems to work the best. I am sure its not going to be a quick  fix but will take some time to get rid of all of the fleas. Sure wish we could get a freeze soon. That would take care of alot of it. Thanks again.


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Oct 3, 2008)

Get the tree/shrub by bayer it is in a blue bottle,you can get it for $20 at walmart.Put 1cc between shoulder blades adult dogs.This stuff works.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 3, 2008)

Does it kill the fleas? I used the Bayer Complete Garden Dust and it does nothing. I dusted the ground around the puppy kennels and the fleas swarmed my legs and the ground was white with the dust.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 4, 2008)

HOGGDOGS said:


> Get the tree/shrub by bayer it is in a blue bottle,you can get it for $20 at walmart.Put 1cc between shoulder blades adult dogs.This stuff works.



Are you saying to apply this like you would Frontline ?


----------



## opie44 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am having the same battle...I was about to start a new thread when I saw this...the fleas are in my kennel and the house...I need something good for indoors...


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 5, 2008)

*Dust*

You dust the dogs with about n ounce. Didn't work for me.Today i bought Hartz Ultra Guard Plus and sprayed downthe dogs . The fleas started leaping off and seemed to be dying. it claims to kill the fleas for seven days and stop eggs from hatching for 1 month. I then sprayed the yard down tith tetracide to kill the fleas. I fogged the house with Hartz foggers.  Jury is out on how this wil work. Time will tell.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Yes*



lilburnjoe said:


> Are you saying to apply this like you would Frontline ?



Learned it here on this forum and it works. Not a flea or tick all summer. Cuts your cost way back from Frontline!


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 5, 2008)

Found this a while back on another site.

Flea Prevention:



You can go to Lowes or anywhere that they sell pesticides(I buy it at Lowes) it's in the garden section and it's in a blue quart plastic bottle labeled Bayer.....just like the aspirin company.....advanced 12month tree and shrub insect control concentrate.....turn the bottle to the back side and it should say active ingredient....Imidacloprid 1.47%.. This is the exact same chemical as admire but it is more dilute so we have to put more on the dog. I have been using it for over a year now on my curs and several friends' dogs. This is also the same chemical the vet sales trade name advantage...but it is more dilute than it but way much cheaper. A quart of this here in Texas it cost eighteen bucks and on average you can treat around sixty dogs with the quart. I put fifteen milliliters....15ml on all dogs from 40 to 65 lbs.... 20 ml on 65 to 90 lbs and 25 ml on a dog over 90 lbs. Put it on every dog that you own inside and outside every month. You won't have to spray anything because each dog will become a flea killing machine....Within 24 hours after treating the dog any flea that bites the dog for a month or more will die within a few minutes.....as more eggs hatch and fleas are born they will bite the dog and be dead quick. I have seen massive infestations irradiated by one dog being treated and every flea in their house and outside was dead in four days.
Buy this stuff and a 30 ml syringe.... if the dog will lay down squirt it on their bellies and rub it in all over the belie and chest. I f the dog won't lay down just start at the base of the tail and apply a strip from there up to their neck and rub it in. The idea is to get as much on their skin as possible because it is absorbed into their bloodstream and within 24 hours it is circulating throughout their body for at least a month. There will be a dry streak down their back when it dry's and the next day if you don't like seeing that then take a spray bottle of water and dampen the streak and rub it in....then even more of the chemical will now get in their bloodstream but it really won't matter cause the fleas are in trouble either way. Try not to bathe the dogs a few days before and a few days after putting this on them.
This stuff has shown amazing results here for i have never been flea free this long........over a year..... I have fought fleas all my life untill I found this stuff....i mean i don't have a one here.....good luck and i hope it works as good for y'all as it has for me... 



Site Mailing List  

KD's Black Mouth Curs


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm tell yall 1cc between should blades,the reason there is so the dog won't lick the stuff off. Will hunt four food you need to cut way back it dont take that much.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 7, 2008)

Read the top that's not my directions. I haven't tried it yet myself.

He was supposed to be guided by a vet. The ivermectin I have used on grown dogs years ago with great success.

http://www.kdsblackmouthcurs.com/puppy_health

I however spray my dogs with frontline (works but it's killing me$$$)and what stops them from licking it. Not being argumentative just asking, is there really a difference


----------



## triozoo123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Been using the Bayer tree & shrub, 1.47% imidicloprid product here since early spring. No fleas and no problems. It is a different chemical than Frontline, but the same as the vet's Advantage product. It is just a way lower % of the chemical, as Advantage is 9.Something%. But dosing at 1ml (or 1 cc from a vaccine syringe) per about 20 lb body weight, has worked just fine for me and many I know. So with it being a much lower %, margin of safety should be even better than the Advantage product, but more is not necessary from my experience. Put it on my 10 wk old Doxie pup and 11 wk old Jack Russell pup just the other day, so they didn't break any treatment efforts with fleas making their way in to my yard! Just make sure you get the concentrate bottle, with only active ingredient is 1.47% imidicloprid. There are other formulas, like that hook to the end of the hose, that have added active ingredients.
Triozoo123
Here's info from PetMeds
Brand Name
Advantage (Bayer)


Active Ingredient(s): Imidacloprid (9.1%)

What is this product used for: Advantage is a once a month topical Flea treatment for cats and kittens over 8 weeks or older and dogs and puppies 7 weeks or older. This product kills 98-100% of the fleas on cats and dogs within 12 hours.

Availability: Advantage, a once a month topical Flea treatment, is a non-prescription (OTC) product.

How this product should be used: Advantage is available in 0.4 ml applicators for cats 1-9 lbs (orange) and 0.8 ml applicators for cats 10 lbs and over (purple). Advantage is available in 0.4 ml applicators for dogs 1-10 lbs (green), 1.0 ml applicators for dogs 11-20 lbs (teal), 2.5 ml applicators for dogs 21-55 lbs (red) and 4.0 ml applicators for dogs 55 lbs and over (blue). To apply, place the applicator tip through the animal's hair to the skin level. On cats, apply to skin on neck at the base of the skull. For dogs up to 20 lbs, apply to skin on back between the shoulder blades. For dogs 21 lbs or over apply the contents of one tube to 3 or 4 spots along the skin on back from the shoulder to the tail. Do not get this product in the pet's eyes or mouth.

What are the side effects: Individual sensitivities, while rare, may occur after using any pesticide product for pets. If signs persist, or become more severe, consult a veterinarian immediately.

What special precautions are there: Advantage is for external use on dogs 7 weeks or older and cats 8 weeks or older. Consult a veterinarian before using on medicated animals, animals using this product with other pesticides, and debilitated, aged, pregnant or nursing animals. This product causes eye irritation in humans and is harmful if swallowed. Avoid contact with skin. Call poison control center if swallowed. If on skin, wash with plenty of soap and water. If in eyes, flush with plenty of water.

Again, the Bayer T/S is only 1.47% compared to this 9%...but it's working at my house, and dosed at that same amounts per weight, should be good starting point.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 8, 2008)

Y'all are right 25 ml would coat the whole dog. I just had not paid the dose much attention because you put most of the other stuff where they can lick it. To be honest I'm kind of skeptical, none of this stuff can really be good for the dog. What else can you do you can't let the fleas eat them.


----------



## Hog (Oct 8, 2008)

The Bayer really works good I have been using It on my dogs now for over two yrs.I use 7cc 20-25lb,10cc 40lb,12cc 50lb,15cc 60lb.I have alot of cur dogs so I have to use something that works & doesnt cost an arm/leg.I never have any flea problems & have never had any problems with putting it on my dogs as far as health issues.Their Is one kind of Bayer that has a fertilizer In the Ingrediant & you dont want to buy that kind.I have heard about that type but not sure If the bottle looks the same.I think some one posted above the Ingrediant that you would want.I also try to roll my dogs over on their backs & apply to their chest,belly area & rub It around.I have got my buddies using It now & they really like the results they have had with this product.I hope this helps


----------



## tinytim (Oct 8, 2008)

BuckGA said:


> I use Bayer Tree and Shrub insect spray from Lowes. It has the same active ingredient as what Advantage has which is Imidicloprid I have been using that for some time and it has been extremely effective. It is safe for the dogs as well if you want to spray some on them. You can get enough to treat all of your dogs several times for about $20 to $25.





Ruger#3 said:


> Learned it here on this forum and it works. Not a flea or tick all summer. Cuts your cost way back from Frontline!





will hunt 4 food said:


> Found this a while back on another site.
> 
> Flea Prevention:
> 
> ...





triozoo123 said:


> Been using the Bayer tree & shrub, 1.47% imidicloprid product here since early spring. No fleas and no problems. It is a different chemical than Frontline, but the same as the vet's Advantage product. It is just a way lower % of the chemical, as Advantage is 9.Something%. But dosing at 1ml (or 1 cc from a vaccine syringe) per about 20 lb body weight, has worked just fine for me and many I know. So with it being a much lower %, margin of safety should be even better than the Advantage product, but more is not necessary from my experience. Put it on my 10 wk old Doxie pup and 11 wk old Jack Russell pup just the other day, so they didn't break any treatment efforts with fleas making their way in to my yard! Just make sure you get the concentrate bottle, with only active ingredient is 1.47% imidicloprid. There are other formulas, like that hook to the end of the hose, that have added active ingredients.
> Triozoo123
> Here's info from PetMeds
> Brand Name
> ...





Thanks Ruger #3 for the phone call.........
I bought this stuff yesterday and mixed up a gallon in my sprayer and sprayed my kennels and let them dry before putting the dogs back in.  Gave all 3 labs a bath and dryed them good and put 25ml on each dog just like i would the Frontline......I did not read the part about rubbing it in.....I may try that after this rain gets out of here.  Anyway....I went out to check on my female at 11:00pm last night and she was not scratching at all......Can't wait to get home today and see if she scratching.

If this works you're all invited to my house for hamburgers and hot dogs on the BGE.


----------



## triozoo123 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, as for the safety of this, as with Advantage and Frontline, the insecticide is not absorbed through the dogs skin, thus needing to be metabolized by the liver or anything. The product spreads out and coats the skin and goes down in to the hair follicles to be continuously respread out as the dogs hair follicles produce natural oils to coat their hair. That is the mechanism that allows swimming, bathing between applications and only needing to dose it every month. You won't remove the product out of the hair follicle with swimming and bathing. The stuff spreads over the skin over a day or two, on the oil layer, so best to apply a day or 2 after a bath.
Of course, to each their own whether to try any alternative treatments on themselves or their pets.
Triozoo123


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 9, 2008)

triozoo123 said:


> Well, as for the safety of this, as with Advantage and Frontline, the insecticide is not absorbed through the dogs skin, thus needing to be metabolized by the liver or anything. The product spreads out and coats the skin and goes down in to the hair follicles to be continuously respread out as the dogs hair follicles produce natural oils to coat their hair. That is the mechanism that allows swimming, bathing between applications and only needing to dose it every month. You won't remove the product out of the hair follicle with swimming and bathing. The stuff spreads over the skin over a day or two, on the oil layer, so best to apply a day or 2 after a bath.
> Of course, to each their own whether to try any alternative treatments on themselves or their pets.
> Triozoo123



If it's not adsorbed into the body then a large dose wouldn't be harmful just wasteful correct ?? 
That makes it appear to be potentially less harmful to the organs anyway

TinyTim, from the experiences I've heard you better start grilling


----------



## tinytim (Oct 9, 2008)

Brimg em on.....I need just a small excuse to fire up my BGE.....


You ever had a hamburger or hotdog cooked on a BGE......man it's some more good eatin.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Good...*

Nice talking to you Tim, hope the fleas stay gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2008)

Good stuff guys, no flea problem here, but just in case I'll know what to do. Thanks


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 15, 2008)

Treated dogs with Bayer Tree and Shrub on Sunday. Pups doing well and the litter I treated was flea free today. Not as many fles on the yard. eems to be working well so far. I spyed the yard with Spectracides Triazicide. Thanks for the information everyone provided.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 15, 2008)

I just wanna tell yall the bayer tree and shrub does not keep ticks off!! Just thought I'd pass that along..Its just for fleas..


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, I have not had very many ticks this year.


----------



## gobblehunter (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a problem finding the Bayer product locally w/out the fertilizer additive, but I did find the same chemical @ Tractor Supply Company manufactured by Gordon Chemical. The label reads Gordon Chemical Tree and Shrub Insect Control concentrate. The only active ingredient is imidacloprid 1.47%, and cost around $18.00 for 40 oz. I've used Gordon Chemical products (herbicides) for years, so I'm not concerned about the quality of their products. Just FYI.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 21, 2008)

I had the saame problem here as well. Finally found it at walmart without the fertilizer. I will say this. My dogs are all clean after just over a week using this product. I still have a few around the yard and hope to have them taking care of soon. Thanks to all who posted info on here for me. And my dogs thank you as well.


----------



## doublebarrel (Oct 21, 2008)

I found my Bayer Tree and Shrub without fertilizer but it was in a can, not blue bottle? I put one cc on my 95 lb hound and 40 lb beagle and it helped for a few days but fleas came back.I used full strength and put it between their shoulder blades. It was kind of white bubbly foamy looking liquid. Any suggestions. Thanks, BB


----------



## Jack Ryan (Oct 22, 2008)

doublebarrel said:


> I found my Bayer Tree and Shrub without fertilizer but it was in a can, not blue bottle? I put one cc on my 95 lb hound and 40 lb beagle and it helped for a few days but fleas came back.I used full strength and put it between their shoulder blades. It was kind of white bubbly foamy looking liquid. Any suggestions. Thanks, BB



Just do it again. 

I put one cc on my 80 pound dogs back once a  week and the vet didn't notice any fleas on him the other day.


----------



## yelper43 (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought the bayer advanced complete insect killer for soil and turf today. Is this the wrong one?


----------



## bigrob82 (Mar 21, 2009)

i have used the bayer for tree and shrubs and it worked great


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 21, 2009)

It is supposed to be the tree and shrub . The one without the fertilizer. Usually Blue Bottle when i get it at WalMart


----------



## yelper43 (Mar 21, 2009)

The bottle i bought is blue but it is for soil and turf active ingredients are imidacloprid...0.72% b-cyfluthrin...0.36% other ingredients...98.92%. If this is not the right kind let me know and ill take it back.
Thanks 
yelper43


----------



## sljones (Mar 23, 2009)

If this is it, you have the right bottle. It will work overnight on the dogs.


----------



## yelper43 (Mar 23, 2009)

I GOT THE WRONG ONE THANKS FOR THE PICTURE!


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Mar 26, 2009)

I had a problem finding the one w/out the fertilizer to.  Our local Walmart only handles the fertilizer kind and then the lady in the Garden Center said they only put it out seasonally, during spring/summer.  They don't sell it at all during the fall/winter months.

Finally found it at Lowe's and they had plenty of both kinds.  If anybody has trouble finding the one w/out the fertilizer, try Lowe's.  They have it and keep it year round.


----------



## Dudeman042 (Mar 26, 2009)

I can say I have used advatage for nearly 10 years and it is a wonderful product for fleas. My buddy used this stuff and he said it works just as good. He puts it in a sprayer and sprays his kennels, and then puts it on his dogs as well.. 

I have tried both Lowe's and Walmart and neither sells it without the fertilizer... Guess I'm gonna have to look outside of Tallahassee, or maybe the internet....


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Mar 26, 2009)

Last fall when I was looking for this stuff, I went to Tractor Supply and our local store didn't have any Bayer products, they have another similar product though.

I wanted Bayer, so I kept looking.  I found it online on the Lowe's site, but also found it at a local Lowes so I didn't have to order it after all.

Now, I went back on the Lowe's site to see if they still have it and it's not there!  They only have a gal of the Protect & Feed kind.

I hope this stuff isn't going to start being hard to get hold of.  It would be a real shame seeing how it works so well and Advantage is expensive for multi dog families.


----------



## 1nightstalker (Mar 27, 2009)

i was just about to ask about something for flea and tick it took a little reading to get here but that's why i love this site every one is here to help save you money and find the best solution for any problem thanks to all.


----------



## molly (Mar 28, 2009)

*Here it is again Bayer advanced for fleas*

I wrote all this good info. down that I got from the post. and went to Home Depot and found it...my dogs are 43 -53 lbs.....15ml should do the trick...right.   Thanks guys.  Home Depot even had the one with fertilizer.


----------



## Dockdog (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chilidog (Apr 5, 2009)

what i did, as far as my dogs go, was go to the feed store and i bought a box of the insect repelling ear tags for cattle and i zip tied one to the collar of each of my dogs. It worked ABSOLUTE WONDERS. I am talking about within 1 day the fleas are nowhere to be found in or around the pen much less on the dogs and it is very cost effective.


----------



## chilidog (Apr 5, 2009)

in fact you can see it in my avitar there on this side of my dog. It is the purple thing hanging off of his collar. (realized this after my first post)


----------

